# autotrail excel awning light



## terry4156 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi everyone i have a 2011 autotrail excel and would like to program the awning light to come on when unlocking has anyone any ideas thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Light*

Hi

1) Do you have central door locking fitted that can be remotely operated?

2) If so, do you have a Sargent EC450 power unit on board? If so, the awning light "thing" is controlled from there. Press "select" and awning light will come up - take it from there.

Russell

(Info based on my Swift)


----------

